# Digital camera buying help!



## the.kaushik (Sep 16, 2008)

Guys,
Am planning to buy a digicam. my budget is 15K max.
I am looking forward for Sony,Canon,Nikon. I don't like Olympus(personal choice )
Any help will be very thank full!

wow no suggestion


----------



## dreams (Sep 18, 2008)

no suggestion cos, u hv not searched the forum..search the forum to get suggestion.


----------



## mastermunj (Sep 18, 2008)

I recently bought Canon - PowerShot AS720 IS in 13000/-.

Its a VFM baby. An entry level Prosumer Camera with very good features..

Check the link given, you can compare different brands and models in there...


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 18, 2008)

Canon SX 100 IS - Simply Superb !!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 22, 2008)

I have some models in my mind.. actually i want the camera to be sleek and good looking.. also it should have good optical zoom and good macro mode photography..

I am really confused! after all its my heard earned money .I need some feedback from some cybershot user.

I liked the following models:
Sony Cybershot W130 (*www.sony.co.in/product/dsc-w130)
Sony Cybershot T70/B (*www.sony.co.in/product/dsc-t70)
Canon powershot SX 100 IS (*site-in.canon-asia.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=digitalcamera&prod_type=powershotsx100is)

One more thing.. i am shocked with the internal memory.. its only 15MB.. will that make any problem. How much does the memory card cost and also nowhere its written about the maximum memory supported!



mastermunj said:


> I recently bought Canon - PowerShot AS720 IS in 13000/-.
> 
> Its a VFM baby. An entry level Prosumer Camera with very good features..
> 
> Check the link given, you can compare different brands and models in there...



nice site.. am looking into it


----------

